# Pacman frog temperature??



## mranimal (Apr 13, 2012)

so, I'm thinking of getting a pacman frog and was wondering if they would do fine at room temp as i don't like to heat my animals unless they really need it. my house is normally in the 70s and the coldest (night time in winter) doesn't normally go below 60F. So do they do ok at these temps??


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

mranimal said:


> so, I'm thinking of getting a pacman frog and was wondering if they would do fine at room temp as i don't like to heat my animals unless they really need it. my house is normally in the 70s and the coldest (night time in winter) doesn't normally go below 60F. So do they do ok at these temps??


Hi 76 is the lowest night temp idealy up to 79 and day temps 80 lowest 85 highest. Can you not get a heat mat , they dont cost much . They need warmth like most to digest their food


----------



## mranimal (Apr 13, 2012)

micky0 said:


> Hi 76 is the lowest night temp idealy up to 79 and day temps 80 lowest 85 highest. Can you not get a heat mat , they dont cost much . They need warmth like most to digest their food


cheers, got plenty heat mats in the house, just wanted to see if the really need it to save of energy bills. since they like to burrow should the heat mat be on the side??


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

mranimal said:


> cheers, got plenty heat mats in the house, just wanted to see if the really need it to save of energy bills. since they like to burrow should the heat mat be on the side??


I keep mine under the glass tank, exo terra . Mines been fine like this he moves away from heat when he wants too. Honestly they dont cost much , I have a leo and tortoises too all with bulbs and UV ect and it is not as much as you think :2thumb: If you have it on a thermostat it goes off when too warm. They are great pac mans ,mines a huge sweety and chatters away to me, Im so lucky I got such a friendly one . He has not bitten since he bit the shop girl who lunged at him a year ago :whistling2: He was treated badly there


----------



## mranimal (Apr 13, 2012)

cheers


----------

